# Caps from WW2



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

From a welder shame no pictures since it was dismantled, but the Current changed by physically changing the position on the primary and secondary coils with a threaded rod and gears. Also they still work. Praise Old school :notworthy:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Krolman said:


> From a welder shame no pictures since it was dismantled, but the Current changed by physically changing the position on the primary and secondary coils with a threaded rod and gears. Also they still work. Praise Old school :notworthy:


We don't hear much about the Vietnam era from you guys. What happened?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> We don't hear much about the Vietnam era from you guys. What happened?


Do you really want to be reminded? It wasn't exactly a good day in
American Imperialism. :no:
P&L


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Do you really want to be reminded? It wasn't exactly a good day in
> American Imperialism. :no:
> P&L


Yeah but we had to keep that war going due to Ladybird Johnson making so much money off of Sea Land now known as Maersk.


----------



## wirejerker (May 20, 2017)

Krolman said:


> From a welder shame no pictures since it was dismantled, but the Current changed by physically changing the position on the primary and secondary coils with a threaded rod and gears. Also they still work. Praise Old school :notworthy:




PCB filled


Cheers


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Do you really want to be reminded? It wasn't exactly a good day in
> American Imperialism. :no:
> P&L


The Vietnam War was anti-Imperialism in the extreme.

Note how it cost the USA a giga-fortune... the exact opposite of how things are supposed to work in an empire.

Empires raise their OWN flag... not spend large to sustain another independent nation.

And Vietnam was independent. 

Countless times, it would cross up American policy... none of these instances made print.


----------



## goodtimesgladly (Sep 12, 2017)

Just think if JFK would not have been assassinated? Would there not have been an expanded Vietnam War for us?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

goodtimesgladly said:


> Just think if JFK would not have been assassinated? Would there not have been an expanded Vietnam War for us?


In all honesty I think JFK would have run the game plan and entirely different way.

He wasn't concerned about making dollars like LBJ!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Actually, LBJ was lining his pockets LONG before Vietnam.

He put NASA in Houston... which made absolutely no sense at all.

California or Florida would've made far more sense.

BTW, JFK blew up Vietnam -- politically -- by letting the Vietnamese generals oust Diem.

That triggered everything that followed. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/24/world/asia/24ky.html

Vietnam was run by the generals -- a junta.

"In 1965, when he was 34 and a commander of the air force, he was chosen by his fellow military officers to lead the country as prime minister, ending a cycle of coups and countercoups that followed the 1963 assassination of Ngo Dinh Diem. 

In his book, Mr. Ky quotes an assessment of him by the State Department official William Bundy that he was “the bottom of the barrel” and the last choice for the job."

op. cit.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

There has been a campaign to ignore the astounding mistakes of the Vietnamese junta... and its wholesale corruption.

Their incompetence ultimately blew-up their support -- financial support -- in Congress.

During the Summer of 1974 they stashed a crazy amount of POL into two super scale fuel depots. They did this over the objections of the US Army Corps of Engineers. This folly was decided at the presidential level -- Thieu, himself.

Then a handful of 122mm GRAD rockets were shot into the complexes -- and they both went up in flames -- fires that lasted two-weeks. Of course, everything was destroyed: fuel, pumps, tanks, even the roads were burned to dust.

President Ford sent a money request to Congress -- that went up in flames, itself -- once the committee members heard from the key US Army engineers about the folly.

Essentially: America can't save the Vietnamese from themselves. They consistently did not follow sound advice -- collectively they exhibited rotten judgement at virtually every turn. 

When Hanoi pushed south in 1975 they were facing an ARVN that had no gasoline, that had grounded its massive air force and its Hueys. The only POL left in South Vietnam was that found at the tactical level -- nothing sufficient for effective operations.

Of course, ARVN morale totally collapsed without its air force. The boys in the field had zero confidence in their generals -- military frauds almost without exception.

ARVN defeated itself.

To really save South Vietnam, after the POL fiasco, would've required the US Army to massively intervene all over again.

That was a political impossibility.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

telsa said:


> Actually, LBJ was lining his pockets LONG before Vietnam.
> 
> He put NASA in Houston... which made absolutely no sense at all.
> 
> ...


KSC launch facility is on the east coast of Florida in case something goes bad. It makes the rocket crash into India. Union Carbide Part Duex!

If they had it in HI or CA it would crash on our mainland.

The Earth's rotation requires us to launch it to the east.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> KSC launch facility is on the east coast of Florida in case something goes bad. It makes the rocket crash into India. Union Carbide Part Duex!
> 
> If they had it in HI or CA it would crash on our mainland.
> 
> The Earth's rotation requires us to launch it to the east.


The NASA complex in Houston does not launch rockets. It takes over -- electronicly -- once the rocket clears the tower. ( Odd, but true. )

&&&

BTW, Union Carbide established that the Bhopal disaster was the result of sabotage by a recently terminated employee. He managed to kill himself, too.

How ?

He injected water -- via a plain garden hose -- into a critical chemical storage tank.

The dufus ( he was a common laborer ) had no comprehension that he was creating poison on an industrial scale -- and that the tank will vent said poison uncontrollably. 

They found his body inside their facility where he had no business being under any circumstance.

Because of this, UC had a strong legal defense -- but New Delhi would not hear of it. UC was judged guilty in the court of public opinion.

The entire chemical industry changed its internal procedures after Bhopal: more access control, more cameras, more SCADA, more security// back ground checks, psychological profiling, the works.


----------

